# Fox Sports and Fubo TV will stream Super Bowl LIV in 4K



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

Guess it was to be expected.

*ht*tps://thestreamable.com/news/fox-sports-fubotv-will-stream-super-bowl-liv-in-4k-giving-live-streamers-4k-streaming-of-the-big-game-for-the-first-time


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

grover517 said:


> Guess it was to be expected.
> 
> *ht*tps://thestreamable.com/news/fox-sports-fubotv-will-stream-super-bowl-liv-in-4k-giving-live-streamers-4k-streaming-of-the-big-game-for-the-first-time


So, I have to get Fubotv to see the game in 4K? Does that mean I have to watch it live or can I use a DVR function? I'd like to see it in 4K but don't want to sit thru a live game...if you know?

Rich


----------



## TV_Guy (Nov 16, 2007)

Rich said:


> So, I have to get Fubotv to see the game in 4K? Does that mean I have to watch it live or can I use a DVR function? I'd like to see it in 4K but don't want to sit thru a live game...if you know?
> 
> Rich


The article says the game will be available in the Fox Sports App. Other 4K broadcasts were ad free. But part of the attraction of watching the Super Bowl is the ads. Maybe they will change the policy for the Super Bowl. Unless things have changed it's Roku and Amazon devices only. They got the HDR10 working for the last Thursday Night game.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TV_Guy said:


> The article says the game will be available in the Fox Sports App. Other 4K broadcasts were ad free. But part of the attraction of watching the Super Bowl is the ads. Maybe they will change the policy for the Super Bowl. Unless things have changed it's Roku and Amazon devices only. They got the HDR10 working for the last Thursday Night game.


I have an Amazon Cube on every 4K set, that's not a problem. I did try to check out Fubotv on an ATV and that is an app that has to be paid for but it is there on the ATVs. Yeah, I get the thing about the SB ads, I do watch some of them but when they start repeating I stop watching.

Rich


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Exciting to have the opportunity to stream the game in 4K. A big step forward.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Rich said:


> So, I have to get Fubotv to see the game in 4K? Does that mean I have to watch it live or can I use a DVR function? I'd like to see it in 4K but don't want to sit thru a live game...if you know?
> 
> Rich


No you do not need to get FuboTV. If you have YTTV you just need to use the Fox Sports app and authorize the app using YTTV as your provider.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

^^^^^^ THIS ^^^^^^


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

Appears that Fubo and FS1 are also going to broadcast a few college basketball games in 4K as well beginning with a Jan 2nd game with my Spartans vs. Illinois. Assume these will also be available via the Fox Sports app.

*Date* *Time* *Game*
2-Jan 8:00 PM Illinois @ #15 Michigan State
3-Jan 7:00 PM Wisconsin @ #5 Ohio State
4-Jan 12:00 PM Creighton @ #17 Butler
8-Jan 8:30 PM Seton Hall @ Xavier
9-Jan 7:00 PM Purdue @ #14 Michigan
15-Jan 6:30 PM Seton Hall @ #17 Butler
17-Jan 7:00 PM Wisconsin @ #15 Michigan State
23-Jan 8:30 PM Michigan State @ Indiana
25-Jan 12:00 PM Illinois @ #14 Michigan


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> Exciting to have the opportunity to stream the game in 4K. A big step forward.


I've put off watching games in 4K for some time now. I do believe I will watch the SB in 4K this year. Exciting indeed.

Rich


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

Just found out that it won't be "true" 4k but rather a 1080p upconverted to 4K stream. Fox Sports Will Produce Super Bowl LIV In 1080p HDR, While Offering a UHD Stream to Viewers


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Why must they continue use Roman numerals for the Super Bowl? When I first saw LIV I thought it was supposed to be LIVE.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

grover517 said:


> Just found out that it won't be "true" 4k but rather a 1080p upconverted to 4K stream. Fox Sports Will Produce Super Bowl LIV In 1080p HDR, While Offering a UHD Stream to Viewers


Has to be better than the normal Fox games? Couldn't be worse.

Rich


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

Rich said:


> Has to be better than the normal Fox games? Couldn't be worse.
> 
> Rich


I can't say since I don't usually watch regular season NFL games. According to the article: "Live 1080p HDR shows (upconverted to UHD for distribution) are nothing new for Fox Sports. The broadcaster has produced its full _Thursday Night Football_ package in the format this season."


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

grover517 said:


> I can't say since I don't usually watch regular season NFL games. According to the article: "Live 1080p HDR shows (upconverted to UHD for distribution) are nothing new for Fox Sports. The broadcaster has produced its full _Thursday Night Football_ package in the format this season."


Unfortunately they had technical issues for most of the season. Only the last 2 TNF games were actually in HDR for the majority of platforms. AFAIK it was never HDR if you were running the Fox Sports app on the ATV 4k. I caught the last TNF game running the app on one of my FireTV Stick 4k's and it was in HDR...it looked rather good.


----------

